# cornada



## El jubilado

Hola señores y señoras.
Yo he comprado muchos delantales para mis amigas, y hay un escrito:
«Alguien me ha traido esta cornada de España». En los delantales hay un toro. No comprendo bien el texto...
Gracias por el ayudad, y perdoname por la faltas...
El jubilado.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour

"Cornada" = coup de corne (puisqu'il y a un taureau sur les tabliers)


----------



## El jubilado

Sabia que la traducion de cornada es: coup de corne, péro no comprendo muy bien... Yo ha recibio un cornada???


----------



## yserien

Dans le même sens qu'un coup de pied ou coup de poing untapie ou patada /puñetazo.
On a pas besoin d'en recevoir, encaisser ,pour comprendre.


----------



## El jubilado

Gratias por las respuestas.


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour, Jubilado:

Pour moi, cette phrase n'a aucun sens. Cela doit être une mauvaise traduction parce que "cornada" n'est pas un ensemble de cornes, mais un coup de corne (Tina, sic) et aussi une blessure sur le corps d'une personne ou d'un animal à cause de ce coup.

Je crois qu'on a essayé de faire un "chiste" de mauvais goût avec les cornes, tu sais, mais pas réussi.

À bientôt.


----------



## El jubilado

Bonjour.
J'aime mieux cette réponse. Lorsque je disais que je ne comprenais pas le sens de la phrase, vous avez bien saisi mon propos. J'aurais aimé pouvoir donner une logique à cette « blague», car j'ai acheté plusieurs de ces tabliers pour faire un cadeau de groupe, et je voulais traduire pour tout mon monde. Je devrai probablement faire comme quelques politiciens, et donner une version qui me conviendra ...
Encore merci et si par hasard, vous en aviez un à me proposer, je suis preneur...
Santiago qui retournera au Canada dans quelques jours (nous sommes à Torremolinos depuis 3 mois).


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour *El jubilado*,

Je dois avouer que cette phrase m'a laissé perplexe, car elle doit avoir un sens, ne serait-ce que pour son auteur.

En la relisant, une boutade du toréador El Cordobés m'est immédiatement venue à l'esprit. Quand, à ses débuts, un fameux torero  lui demanda s'il n'avait pas peur des "cornadas"  il répondit : "más cornadas da el hambre, maestro"

Le mot "cornada" doit donc, dans ce cas  également,  être pris au sens figuré, c'est-à-dire non pas comme un coup de corne mais comme un contretemps, une contrariété, un inconvénient.

Or, se mettre un tablier pour faire la vaisselle, n'est-ce pas se préparer à affronter une corvée ?

De là à penser que quelqu'un m'a apporté d'Espagne un cadeau empoisonné il n'y a qu'un pas.

Je pense que pour comprendre l'humour de cette phrase, on ne peut pas dissocier le texte, de l'objet sur lequel il est écrit et surtout de l'emploi auquel il est destiné. Sur un tee-shirt par exemple ce texte n'aurait aucun sens.

J'espère que cette tentative d'explication pourra t'être utile.


----------



## yserien

Un coup de corne  : una cornada. Cabe el sentido figurado en "más cornadas da el hambre".


----------



## El jubilado

Hola Albertus.
J'aime énormément cette interprétation. Il faut bien l'avouer, porter un tablier peut inspirer la corvée. De là à conclure que ce n'est pas toujours de bon coeur, il n'y a qu'un pas... Merci de m'aider...
El Jubilado


----------



## Lampiste

Salut:

Yo también pensé en las famosas cornadas que da el hambre, es decir, en el posible sentido figurado de la dichosa frase pero, aun así, no me cuadraba la idea porque una cornada no es un simple contratiempo o una simple contrariedad; realmente es un golpe duro, un grave desgarro, y ese concepto tan dramático no me parece que sea aplicable a la _corvée_ que puede suponer _faire la vaisselle._

Permitidme que ponga un ejemplo: Yo consideraría que me han dado una cornada si me despidieran de la empresa en la que trabajo, porque sería una tragedia, pero no me parecería una cornada el hecho de que mi mujer me pidiera -o de alguna forma me obligara- que sacase al perro a pasear.

En fin, que es subjetivo

Saludos cordiales


----------



## yserien

Más cornadas da el hambre significa, a mi juicio,que el hambre físico, real, es más duro que una cornada de toro.


----------



## Lampiste

yserien said:


> Más cornadas da el hambre significa, a mi juicio,que el hambre físico, real, es más duro que una cornada de toro.


 
Claro, Yserien: el propio torero, al emplear esa palabra en sentido figurado, no se refiere a una frivolidad cualquiera, sino a una situación bien dramática como es la de pasar hambre.

Pero insisto: es subjetivo

Saludos cordiales y hasta el lunes. B W-E


----------



## El jubilado

Comprendo que es muy difficil de entienderse, pero no olvida que hablamos de un delantal. Donde esta la situación dramatica???
El jubilado


----------



## jprr

Alberthus said:


> ....
> 
> De là à penser que quelqu'un m'a apporté d'Espagne un cadeau empoisonné il n'y a qu'un pas.
> 
> Je pense que pour comprendre l'humour de cette phrase, *on ne peut pas dissocier le texte, de l'objet sur lequel il est écrit et surtout de l'emploi auquel il est destiné.* Sur un tee-shirt par exemple ce texte n'aurait aucun sens.
> 
> J'espère que cette tentative d'explication pourra t'être utile.


Je suis totalement d'accord ...
Je dirais : quelqu'un m'a rapporté cette vacherie d'Espagne ....


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> J quelqu'un m'a rapporté cette vacherie d'Espagne ....









(el "sistema" me niega más imágenes)


----------



## Alberthus

Peu à peu le mystère a été élucidé.



> Je dirais : quelqu'un m'a rapporté cette vacherie d'Espagne ....



Une excellente trouvaille *jprr*


----------



## Lampiste

Salut: (pardon, j'arrive en retard)

Bravo, Jean-Pierre! Ça c'est de l'humour, vraiment. Et en plus c'est ingénieux parce qu'il n'est pas toujours facile de trouver de phrases ayant un double sens.

Ça oui.- Félicitations!

À bientôt


----------

